# Igo-l Or Igo-w



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

@Silver and I are looking for for either an IGO-L or an IGO-W, but one that has holes in the posts for easier securing of the coil.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/3/14)

That would be the Igo-W then. Vapeking's getting stock, not sure when, probably soon though. I think the "W" will be a great dripper, but would prefer the Trident though, as it's got airflow control. Meaning I can set up a single coil and only have one air hole, as well as a dual coil setup with 2 air holes. (single coil prefers one hole, dual coil prefers 2 holes) The size of the air hole is also adjustable for a tighter or looser draw. With the Igo's you drill the hole to your preferable size and stick with it. (or increase it) Trident's also got holes in the posts. Pick one up from @Cape vaping supplies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (24/3/14)

Just please be careful with the center pin on the trident - it doesn't respond well to rotational force - the center pin on mine was rotated slightly out of horizontal with the two outer posts. All it took was some torque from a screwdriver to break the center pin and result in a dead trident (we need a tears emoticon to insert here)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

OK well this new initiative isn't really working... no Vendors are reading and responding... All we are getting is hearsay and maybe's... so Hi Ho @Silver I guess if we want an IGO of any sort it appears we have to resort to a Google search and order from overseas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (27/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK well this new initiative isn't really working... no Vendors are reading and responding... All we are getting is hearsay and maybe's... so Hi Ho @Silver I guess if we want an IGO of any sort it appears we have to resort to a Google search and order from overseas!



Hi Rob. Kindly see this post, followed by this one.

Cheers


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Hi Rob. Kindly see this post, followed by this one.



Yip I did see the posts... but coming soon can mean anything from 2 hours to 2 months. When someone wants something they want to know how long they are gonna have to wait... when you are doing your utmost to convert people to vaping and then you get asked five times a day when the stuff they asked for is coming and you answer "coming soon" the question right back is what does coming soon mean?

So if I'm a little testy about the issue you will understand why... "coming soon" doesn't help me one bit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/3/14)

We getting the igo-w with the shipment coming in next week  sorry for not responding guys I missed the post :/ will let you guys know soon as they arrive 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We getting the igo-w with the shipment coming in next week  sorry for not responding guys I missed the post :/ will let you guys know soon as they arrive



Thanks Stroods... Next week is a time frame I can work with!


----------

